# Structural Analysis Book?



## SpallSoHard (Jan 13, 2017)

Anyone have any recommendations for a good structural analysis reference that would cover matrix method, virtual work, influence lines, indeterminate structures, etc.  I have an old Hibbeler book from college (maybe 10 years old now) and was thinking about upgrading to something a little more advanced.  I'm eyeing the exam in October and want to get a good foundation for analysis over the next couple months.  Haven't worked many problems by hand since I started working and really need to brush up.  Thanks.


----------



## Lukus (Jan 13, 2017)

If your Hibbeler text covers all of the methods listed on the NCEES specifications then I don't see any reason to upgrade.  Besides, Hibbeler is a good book.  Just be familiar with the methods listed and remember that the problems they ask in the morning are intended to be solvable within 6 minutes.  The SERM and CERM Structural Analysis sections are good references as well.


----------



## Seppe (Jan 13, 2017)

Entered thread.

Saw 'Hibbeler' mentioned by Lukus.

Left thread, satisfied.


----------



## Lukus (Jan 13, 2017)

Lukus said:


> If your Hibbeler text covers all of the methods listed on the NCEES specifications then I don't see any reason to upgrade.  Besides, Hibbeler is a good book.  Just be familiar with the methods listed and remember that the problems they ask in the morning are intended to be solvable within 6 minutes.  The SERM and CERM Structural Analysis sections are good references as well.


Let me clarify further.  Just because the problems are meant to be 6 minute problems doesn't mean they are easy.  I felt like the structural analysis portion of the Vertical AM was the toughest part of the entire SE for _me_.  The examiners will make sure that you understand the analysis methods.  I also felt like a better structural analysis foundation would have helped me sail through the test with a bit less stress.  So to wrap up, you're on the right track brushing up on structural analysis now.  I would just say to work some practice problems from NCEES or PPI so that you can get an idea of the type of problems you'll see.


----------



## SpallSoHard (Jan 13, 2017)

Lukus said:


> Let me clarify further.  Just because the problems are meant to be 6 minute problems doesn't mean they are easy.  I felt like the structural analysis portion of the Vertical AM was the toughest part of the entire SE for _me_.  The examiners will make sure that you understand the analysis methods.  I also felt like a better structural analysis foundation would have helped me sail through the test with a bit less stress.  So to wrap up, you're on the right track brushing up on structural analysis now.  I would just say to work some practice problems from NCEES or PPI so that you can get an idea of the type of problems you'll see.


Thanks, I'll take that under advisement.  Hibbeler certainly isn't bad but just a little brief in some areas.  I'll have to dig it out and compare to the SE topics.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 13, 2017)

My guess is you probably won't have matrices, virtual work, and higher level questions like that. Along with shear, moment, deflection diagrams, definitely review influence lines, moment distribution, truss member forces, portal method, cantilever method, etc.


----------



## Lukus (Jan 13, 2017)

David Connor said:


> My guess is you probably won't have matrices, virtual work, and higher level questions like that. Along with shear, moment, deflection diagrams, definitely review influence lines, moment distribution, truss member forces, portal method, cantilever method, etc.


2nd'ed.     And deflection compatibility/flexibility method.


----------



## SpallSoHard (Jan 13, 2017)

Lukus said:


> 2nd'ed.     And deflection compatibility/flexibility method.


Will do.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jan 15, 2017)

Hibbeler

i knew this was familiar, his books were so great. i remember the statics and dynamics courses were so easy due to his books.

im going to consider getting the latest edition  of his structural. i have three editions ago


----------



## SE_FL (Jan 15, 2017)

It may help to buy a Hibbeler solutions book that matches your edition. This way you have tons of solved example problems for each topic and will not get stuck on a certain theory.


----------



## bcn989 (Jan 16, 2017)

Do you know where to find the solutions manual?  I couldn't find anything.  Great book, and it would be beneficial to have the solutions manual!


----------



## SpallSoHard (Jan 16, 2017)

The version I have has the answers in the back.  It doesn't show the calculations but you can check the final answer at least.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jan 19, 2017)

solution manuals can be the devil....  :wacko: .... just saying. Hibbeler seems perfect.... I think from the 7th edition up they began posting all answers in the back. In the day of my undergrad it was only odd answers which really sucked.


----------

